# Waterproofing a 302



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey guys, Cuba here. I have noticed that a few of my friends have drilled holes into the spool of their vintage reels in order to waterproof it. Van staals also have this. Is it possible to do this to a 302? and if so, how?


----------

